# VSL Big Bang Orchestra: Ganymede (SATB Choir)



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm really excited to finally present you Big Bang Orchestra: Ganymede

It's a 4 section SATB choir singing "ah" (12 singers per section), recorded in sections as well as tutti. This is the first BBO library featuring true legato recordings!
The choir also includes recorded chords in major and minor, clusters, cluster glissando, shouts and a cluster builder!
As usually many mic positions are included, so you can use from the many mixer preset (try the processed ones!!!), or create your own mix.

Get this library now at the introductory price of € 95 (regular: € 160)!

Listen to the audio demos and take a look at the demo walkthroughs. 

Walkthrough by Karl King:


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2020)

Sounds great, really like the glissando and cluster builder.

Who would have imagined BBO would have turned out this complex of a collection? Amazing.
Anyone letting a 20euro dongle prevent them grabbing these beauties is just plain crazy, especially at the launch prices! Bagged every one of them with ziltcho regrettos


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 5, 2020)

This one is killer!


----------



## milamu (May 5, 2020)

Sounds great, but the choir is only singing "ah"?
Will there be ohs,uuhs and mms etc. in another library?


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

The BBO Series is constantly growing... and there’s always room for more of everything


----------



## milamu (May 5, 2020)

H.........
This is a great marketing concept!


----------



## Scalms (May 5, 2020)

Sounds awesome. Just curious how many dynamic layers? I realize it will vary depending on articulation, but how many say for normal sustains?


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

Must be 3 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Scalms (May 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> Must be 3 if I'm not mistaken.


Great, thx


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 5, 2020)

Choirs are usually a delicate thing, but I was surprised to see how easy this one was to work with.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 5, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Sounds great, really like the glissando and cluster builder.
> 
> Who would have imagined BBO would have turned out this complex of a collection? Amazing.
> Anyone letting a 20euro dongle prevent them grabbing these beauties is just plain crazy, especially at the launch prices! Bagged every one of them with ziltcho regrettos


It's not the cost of the dongle, it's the cost of having to buy the library again if the dongle breaks, unless you pay the regular protection fee.


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> It's not the cost of the dongle, it's the cost of having to buy the library again if the dongle breaks, unless you pay the regular protection fee.



You are covered for 2 years with the dongle purchase.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 5, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> You are covered for 2 years with the dongle purchase.


And then you have to pay the regular protection fee.


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 5, 2020)

Sounds good!

2:23 of the walkthrough vid - I hear octaves, but it doesn't seem as tho they are beling played as such. Was this recorded in octaves?


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> And then you have to pay the regular protection fee.



If you are prone to breaking dongles regularly. Or you could buy another at 20euro and sorted.
Hardly a deal breaker if you are a mobile musician and require protection.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 5, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> 2:23 of the walkthrough vid - I hear octaves, but it doesn't seem as tho they are beling played as such. Was this recorded in octaves?


That's the Tutti patch. From 13m onwards you can hear the stacked choir (all 4 sections mapped across the whole keyboard) and the SATB sections individually.


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> That's the Tutti patch. From 13m onwards you can hear the stacked choir (all 4 sections mapped across the whole keyboard) and the SATB sections individually.


Yes exactly.


----------



## samtrino (May 7, 2020)

So just to confirm, Ganymede only includes "ah", no other vowels or m in this library? will each extra vowel cost an additional € 160 ?


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2020)

samtrino said:


> So just to confirm, Ganymede only includes "ah", no other vowels or m in this library? will each extra vowel cost an additional € 160 ?


No other vowels. There are "ha" and "ho" shouts, but I think these don't count 
At the current point I also don't know if and when there will be an additional BBO choir. And of course I can't tell you how much it will cost. At the moment you can get this choir under 100€, and it has true legato recordings and some other awsome stuff in it, and the best: It just sounds great and is so much fun to play around 

We listen to feedback, so if you want more vowels let us know. As I once wrote in another thread: There are still more letters in the alphabet, and if we still have more ideas there exist more then just one alphabet


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 7, 2020)

This sounds very impressive, but after a few listens, I did miss the lack of variance of vowels. Every other aspect sounds great, and one could work to the library's strengths at the composing stage. It's a definite buy down the road, but my tight unemployment budget may not make the introductory sale cutoff date (though it is a generous length of time compared to some other product releases).

As with the entire Big Bang series, the layout and workflow are highly intuitive and conducive to fast work. It's also nice that the sections can be separated; I was afraid at first that they were only recorded in tutti. So all in all, in spite of just one vowel, there's a lot more bang for buck than I expected in a BBO add-on. I think this one might be my favourite sounding pack in the series so far; though a bit specialized. And I wouldn't use it for the same things as a regular choir library.


----------



## Scalms (May 7, 2020)

I'm leaning towards getting this, sound quality is fantastic. AH is not my fav vowel to use (gets a little grating after awhile to my ears). OH is much better to me. A lot of libraries will say they recorded AH, but then it ends up being more of a cross between OH/AH, which is where I think this library lands. Either way, it's recorded really great and I'm a big fan of the Synchron player. I'm hoping if they record some more vowels, that they offer at discounted price for owners


----------



## FabioA (May 8, 2020)

A must-have, especially at this price!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 13, 2020)

Of course, Ganymede as part of the BBO isn’t a full-blown library, as all the others in this series. I don‘t need it, but for inspiration and sketching it‘s great, especially with the quality you get from VSL. 

If you want more vowels there is Vienna Choir (not yet synchron-ized). I highly recommend it!


----------



## Ben (May 13, 2020)

Erik Snopko re-created the Universals Fanfare, using the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions 1-2, Epic Orchestra 2.0 and the BBO: Ganymede. In this Walkthrough he explains how he achieved this sound. Check it out!




I also enjoyed this fanfare by William Kersten, featureing the BBO: Ganymede


----------



## mushanga (May 13, 2020)

Ben said:


> Erik Snopko re-created the Universals Fanfare, using the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions 1-2, Epic Orchestra 2.0 and the BBO: Ganymede. In this Walkthrough he explains how he achieved this sound. Check it out!



Not sure I am too convinced by the overall sound of this demo - very synthy and not particularly realistic. The short strings at the beginning also sound somewhat distorted and the mix has way too much top end.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2020)

I would very like to know which of the "tutti choir" patches were recorded with the full choir and which patches are "just" conceived of the stacked sections.
So I guess the effects were recorded with the whole ensemble, but with "male/female" I'm not sure and with "stacked" I guess it's stacked patches, right?


----------



## mushanga (May 13, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> At the top of the video, the presenter states that he is a student. Possessing the tenacity at this stage of learning to complete such a piece indicates a bright future.


Absolutely. My comments about the mix were aimed at the presenter (though if I did come across as overly harsh that wasn’t my intention). I was otherwise referring to the sound of the VSL samples themselves, which I found to be very disappointing in this demo...thinner and less realistic than other demos I have heard of the Synchron-ized Special Editions.


----------



## Ben (May 13, 2020)

Often it's a matter of taste and what you are used to hear.
But to match your taste: add an EQ and turn down some of the high frequencies, add more of the low-mids.


----------



## JEPA (May 13, 2020)

I hopefully will come soon with a demo!


----------



## JEPA (May 29, 2020)

It has taken composition time, but here there is the demo I have promised:




Thank you to VSL again for the nice contest and the opportunity to win this wonderful choir!


----------



## Gil (May 30, 2020)

Hello,
It's a great product but as an owner of VSL VI Voices complete I hesitate because:
- Not sure the "expression" quality is at the level of the VI Voices
- No Sibelius soundset or Dorico expression maps (yet?)
- Some day perhaps VI Voices will be Synchron-ized?
Any thought about it?
Thanks!


----------



## Ben (May 30, 2020)

Gil said:


> No Sibelius soundset or Dorico expression maps (yet?)


Yet... 



Gil said:


> Some day perhaps VI Voices will be Synchron-ized?


Some day might be true...


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 30, 2020)

Think I will end picking this up : ), could be useful to create singing exercises to sing along to?


----------



## Ben (May 30, 2020)

The Sale ends in a few days!


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 30, 2020)

Ben said:


> The Sale ends in a few days!


June 1st purchase : )


----------



## Ben (Jun 3, 2020)

Friendly reminder: Just a few hours left until the sale of BBO: Ganymede ends!
This library integrates perfectly with our other BBO installments as well as our Synchron Series, and so it does with the next BBO releases!


----------

